# ATV Spreader Jams - Ideas?



## Steppenwolf (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey All,

I have one of the Swisher ATV Spreaders, and would really like to use it with sand. The problem is, it jams up... I think they call it "bridging", and it's _really_ frustrating.

I gather I can do one of three things...

a) add some sort of auger system
b) add some sort of vibrator system
c) throw it away, and get something better!?

This for personal use, I have a 200 yard steep gravel driveway, and not too much in the way of cash to play with. The homemade plow works great (I should post some pics), but I need a little something more when the driveway ices up.

Salt/chemical is not an option as there is an orchard bordering the driveway.


What should I do?

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jan 12, 2011)

*Reposted under Ice Management*

Thanks for the views. I reposted a slightly edited version under Ice Management forum.
Stephen


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

In a spreader not made for sand, about the best option is to try a different spreader, or add a vibrator. Or buy a decent push spreader to spread sand on the driveway.


----------

